# onglets Safari



## obewan (4 Décembre 2013)

bonsoir 
avez-vous  une astuce  sur ipad mini.. pour fermer des onglets ouverts dans safari au lieu de cliquer sur la croix de l'onglet que l'on veux fermer  ? qui n'est pas toujours facile  merci


----------



## LukeSkywalker (4 Décembre 2013)

Sur ios6 ou ios7?


----------



## obewan (4 Décembre 2013)

LukeSkywalker a dit:


> Sur ios6 ou ios7?



IOS 7 jeune panawane!!!n lol


----------



## aurique (5 Décembre 2013)

Balayage de la page sur la gauche et hop !! Fermé !


----------



## obewan (6 Décembre 2013)

Oui la fonction de gauche a droite pour fermer un onglet ne fonctionne pas ça ouvre l'onglet qui suis .,


----------



## aurique (6 Décembre 2013)

Relis bien, j'ai dis balayage a *gauche* donc : *de droite à gauche* (a l'envers de IOS 6)


----------



## iChe (7 Décembre 2013)

Non mais ça, ça ne fonctionnera pas sur iPad de toute façon ; obewan a raison, les balayages, dans un sens ou dans l'autre, servent à naviguer dans l'historique.

Il n'y a pas d'autre méthode que la croix pour fermer _un_ onglet. Il y a juste une petite astuce pour fermer tous les onglets : cliquer sur le + en haut à droite, puis en bas à gauche sur Privée, et demander de Tout fermer. C'est toujours plus rapide que de les fermer un par un si on en a beaucoup.

En suite, il suffit de quitter le mode de navigation privée en cliquant de nouveau sur Privée. L'interface de Safari, noir ou blanche, vous indique si vous êtes en navigation privée ou pas (respectivement).


----------



## obewan (9 Décembre 2013)

@Iche pour moi c'est pareil l'astuce d'aurique ne fonctionne pas 
@Aurique ou as tu trouvés cette astuce ? Ça fonctionne chez toi sous Ios7?


----------

